# hot topic



## Cfrog (Oct 28, 2011)

So I hear all these people say don't mix frogs, but yet I have seen many pix with mixed breeds in their viv. What gives? Ok if they don't breed and are the same size, is that ok? And what about the Aquarium of the pacific in so. Cal. They have 4 or 5 different PDF together? Just asking. . Love mine....in 3 different viv.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

What are you talking about, who says not to mix?


----------



## Cfrog (Oct 28, 2011)

Lots of people. Someone said its PDF#1 rule. Looking for info here, many threads with this topic.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

No idea what you're talking about, nobody here talks about mixing one way or the other. Musta gotten us confused with some other hobby.


----------



## Cfrog (Oct 28, 2011)

10-27-2011, 05:42 AM

Dizzle21 Member

Join Date: Aug 2009 Location: San Diego, California USA Posts: 174 Thanks: 2 Thanked 7 Times in 7 Posts

Re: How many and what can i mix!?

well you need to do some research and reading first.

#1 we Do Not mix dart frogs.. period


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Figment of your imagination probably.


----------



## Cfrog (Oct 28, 2011)

Dizzle21 Member

Join Date: Aug 2009 Location: San Diego, California USA Posts: 174 Thanks: 2 Thanked 7 Times in 7 Posts

Re: How many and what can i mix!?

Hybrids poll

what is the deal with mixing frogs?

Mixing morphs?

heres some reading material, sorry its just a touchy subject here on the board

__________________ 1.1 Bakhuis|1.1 Monts Atachi Bakka|1.0 Cobalt|0


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

You're kind of freaking me out with these delusional posts.....


----------



## Cfrog (Oct 28, 2011)

............


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

What is it you're trying to tell us with this information?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

If he had really read all these threads, why would he be doing this? He has obviously seen what these threads become and how the posters are crucified. Real people don't do this.
Walk away people. Don't feed the trolls.


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

Im still trying to figure out where your getting this informative information from...?....


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Pumilo said:


> Don't feed the trolls.


That was my point


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

Maybe it is Chris yaall!


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Yeah Chris, I know you're just playing with his head. I was just getting it in before the fireworks start.
I think I know what he's talking about though...must have meant mixing FOR your frogs...like fruit fly media, substrates...


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

Strange, I've never had a problem mixing springtails and isopods in my tanks


----------



## Cfrog (Oct 28, 2011)

............


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

Rain Dart, what's with all this cryptic typing?

JBear


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

rain dart said:


> People say one thing and do another.....why is it ok for some?


Some of us are more important than others. Duh.


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

ChrisK said:


> Some of us are more important than others. Duh.


What brand of troll food are you using? It's seems to be showing some great results...!

JBear


----------



## Cfrog (Oct 28, 2011)

k :...........


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

rain dart said:


> Good to know, and just how chrisk might I be able to reach your level of importance?


Glad to see you not resisting young jedi. First thou must resist the urge to create new accounts and ask the same TrollLanguage again and again.

Step 2 shall be revealed in the future................


----------



## Johno2090 (Aug 31, 2011)

I don't understand why you guys are trolling yourself, I saw the post he made and also the ones you put about it being the number 1 rule.

I'm new to keeping darts and as such don't yet have any, however I can't see any real reason why you couldn't mix two types that are unrelated and not capable of breeding. 

So how about you both show some maturity and explain to us beginners why we can't instead of posting crap and pretending you didn't post that it was the number 1 rule.


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

Johno2090 said:


> I don't understand why you guys are trolling yourself, I saw the post he made and also the ones you put about it being the number 1 rule.
> 
> I'm new to keeping darts and as such don't yet have any, however I can't see any real reason why you couldn't mix two types that are unrelated and not capable of breeding.
> 
> So how about you both show some maturity and explain to us beginners why we can't instead of posting crap and pretending you didn't post that it was the number 1 rule.


If you have read the material to note that it is the number 1 rule, there is no need to explain further as your question has been answered.

JBear


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

***Note to this troll and future trolls***

At least be creative in your need for attention and argument... Instead of the old "Mixing" "go to", why not try, something like "My darts love ants...", or maybe, "How hot should the basking spot be?", or maybe, "Why does my African Clawed Frog bite my Dart Frog's feet and legs?"

In an attempt to stifle this... As you both have indicated you have searched the topic... You have gotten the answer. 

Creativity is the force behind progress... Don't let us down you Trolls!

JBear


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

If you read any of the mixing threads, the reasons are all discussed there. Here are a few to get you started:

-aggression/stress: this is something that can be pretty hard for new froggers to see, it can be VERY subtle, and sometimes doesn't even involve direct action by the offending frog(s). 

-exposure to novel pathogens: certain 'bugs' that may not affect frog A from Costa Rica can affect frog B from Brazil (remember what happened when the English settlers reached America and started swapping diseases/viruses with the natives? Same concept, different organism.)

-competition for food/breeding sites etc. - e.g. : I don't own a single thumbnail that I think has the balls to eat within 6 inches of a tinc or terribilis (sirensis aka lamasi/imitators/variabilis/amazonicus)... if someone has witnessed it, I'd love to see a video. in fact, I've seen thumbnails shy away from tincs first hand in a mixed enclosure. they wouldn't get anywhere near the bigger frogs. this can be partly solved with the addition of extra feeding/breeding sites, but is yet another issue that newbies would have to contend with... especially as they haven't yet learned the specific personalities/behaviors of given species of frogs. Another aspect of feeding that would be much harder to control: keeping thumbnails with tincs is going to limit the thumbnails' access to microfauna in the leaf litter, when they would normally have free reign to hunt in a species-specific enclosure.

-more species can hybridize than most new hobbyists realize: for example, most dendrobates can/will hybridize with each other, most pumilio with each other, and most ranitomeya with each other. This limits the types of frogs that could be kept together without hybridization, and makes #1 and #3 more probable. 

-given an open area of space, these species would choose to be considerably farther away from each other than we would keep them in 99% of enclosures. shouldn't that be reason enough? 

There are frogs (Bastimentos pumilio, Chazuta imitators, etc) that are variable enough to have different colors within the same morph anyways- why mess with all the above issues without prior experience when it's simple enough to have different colors with just one morph of one specie?


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

tclipse said:


> If you read any of the mixing threads, the reasons are all discussed there. Here are a few to get you started:
> 
> -aggression/stress: this is something that can be pretty hard for new froggers to see, it can be VERY subtle, and sometimes doesn't even involve direct action by the offending frog(s).
> 
> ...


Great answers.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

tclipse said:


> If you read any of the mixing threads, the reasons are all discussed there. Here are a few to get you started:
> 
> -aggression/stress: this is something that can be pretty hard for new froggers to see, it can be VERY subtle, and sometimes doesn't even involve direct action by the offending frog(s).
> 
> ...


 Thanks for taking the time to actually answer the OPs questions. I know ChrisK was trying to encourage the OP to do some research, but let's keep in mind that we have members of all ages and levels of experience on this board.


----------

